# Food Safety News - 12/20/2021 Super bugs bedevil food safety



## daveomak.fs (Dec 20, 2021)

*Super bugs bedevil food safety*
By Cookson Beecher on Dec 20, 2021 12:05 am
“Super bugs” and “food safety.” You can say the two in one breath simply because they are so closely connected. “Super bugs” is a popularized term for “antibiotic resistance,” or “antimicrobial resistance.” They don’t go by that name for nothing. According to the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, each year in the United... Continue Reading



*UK finds rise in non-compliant products from the U.S.*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 20, 2021 12:03 am
Authorities in the United Kingdom have issued a warning because of a rise in the number of non-compliant food and drink products being imported from countries including the United States. The problem was identified by the Food Standards Agency (FSA) through import surveillance sampling and the occurrence of incidents. Local authorities have been asked to... Continue Reading



*Maribel’s Sweets and ITC Global Trading Inc. warned about FDA regulation violations*
By Jonan Pilet on Dec 20, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

